# Anyone want to help the lovely lady out?



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

:grin2: received this very nayce email this morning. I wonder what the scam is this time. The English slips up here and there. :laugh:

From: <[email protected]>
Subject: Greetings
Date: 9. May 2019 at 11:53:40 CEST
To: Recipients <[email protected]>
Reply-To: <[email protected]>

Good day,

I am indeed glad to be in contact with you even though this medium of communication (internet) has been grossly abused by criminal minded people making it difficult for people with genuine intention to correspond and exchange views without skepticism.

I am Major Susan Adams, an Army Nurse attached to the U.K Special-Forces in Syria.I have decided that I seek your assistance in a matter that requires your urgent attention.I want you to assist me to receive some funds. Am looking for a trust worthy individual who will assist me to receive the funds in his/her country before l will come over and join the person. To prove my sincerity, you are not sending me any fund because most of these scams are all about sending fund. As soon as I hear from you, I will being sending more details in this respect. Kindly e-mail me your contact information which should include for dispatch processing.

Full name 
Address 
Phone number
Occupation

So I can advice you on what you need to do and also give you more details about myself and the project.

Regards,
Major Susan Adams.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

The follow up email will presumably be to ask you for your bank account details so that they can pay some money into your account. They will then possibly have enough details about you to either attempt to defraud you directly or to try to pass themselves off as you when they try to rip someone else off!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

She (same lady ?) also tried to appeal to my generous nature Jan.
Bin it.
'Dearly beloved' is another opening gambit.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

peribro said:


> The follow up email will presumably be to ask you for your bank account details so that they can pay some money into your account. They will then possibly have enough details about you to either attempt to defraud you directly or to try to pass themselves off as you when they try to rip someone else off!





raynipper said:


> She (same lady ?) also tried to appeal to my generous nature Jan.
> Bin it.
> 'Dearly beloved' is another opening gambit.
> 
> Ray.


I'm not as green as I am cabbage looking , I've had this type of email many times. I just thought I´d give someone else a chance to have a game like James :grin2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

There is a book Jan: Delete this at your Perl by Neil Forsyth. ISBN 978-1-84158-919-0

Quite funny and worth a read if you can get hold of it.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I've told the Wife to stop sending out these emails - but will she listen ?

No, she bl**dy well won't ........

Have a look at this Video before you reply to her -----


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

KeithChesterfield said:


> I've told the Wife to stop sending out these emails - but will she listen ?
> 
> No, she bl**dy well won't ........
> 
> ...


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

That's the truble with medicashun - if I stop takin it I go a bit simple minded - back up to full dose now ........


:nerd:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

She is trying very hard, the exact same email arrived this morning.
I would love to do what the video shows > but I won't, its deleted, gawn never to be seen again, unless she tries again tomorrow of course.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Give me her address and I’ll send her a complimentary dildo, and tell her to go .... herself 😎


----------

